# What Is The Glossiest QD?



## sean ryan

What do you think is the glossiest QD 

Adams Detail Spray
Finishkare #425
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3
Meguiars Last Touch
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Chemical Guys Synthetic Quick Detailer
Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer
Infinity Wax Rapid Detail Spray
Zaino Z-6
Ez Car Care Gloss Boss
--------------------------------------------------------

Im torn between,

Adams Detail Spray
Finishkare #425
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3
Meguiars Last Touch
Ez Car Care Gloss Boss

Help me :wall:


----------



## Wash monster

I use megs ultimate qd does the job nicely and easy to use I like it. I've tried nanolex one but didn't get on with it.


----------



## MrRJ

Don't have experience with all of them but I'd say Megs Ultimate QD was glossier than last touch.

As for gloss, I really like Auto Allure's Show Finish QD. Very glossy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Adams is the best for gloss I've used . But I use 425 , Adams is too expensive for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

The Adams is great, but I much prefer Ech2o diluted to QD strength. It's better and a crap load cheaper. 

Megs last touch was great in its day but it's been surpassed now IMO. 

UQD is decent. 

Cannot comment on the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayMac

Adams Detail Spray is a cracking QD and very glossy, but the best I've used is M&Ks QD, it's fantastic, expensive, but well worth it in my opinion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Slight deviation I spose...

Has anyone tried the AD Project 64 sample that was given out at waxstock! 
Claims it's one mega glossy spray 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## sean ryan

It's between,
Adams Detail Spray
Finishkare #425

I would say them 2 give off the most gloss


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Not tried FK but I do agree with Adams been very glossy! I want to try the Zaino z8 that's meant to be cracking too! ODK entourage and Bouncers D&D are good too


----------



## Hufty

From your list Zaino is the best

Off list 
CG v7 yes I know it's more spray sealant
Autoglanz smooth velvet cracking all rounder, great value
Poorboys gloss n shine
BSD especially mixed with V7


----------



## Typeroz

You've got a nice list there. Have you looked at Odk Exhibit or Obsession Wax Enhance?


----------



## tosh

I've got all of those except 
Ez Car Care Gloss Boss

I would say CG Speed Wipe with FK, Adams, SP coming in second. 

Whenever I use Speed Wipe everyone notices. It's a bit warmer of a look I think. 

It depends on your prep; everyone wants a different look, and you'll prefer one over the others. 

I used to have a Prima spray Sealant/QD which could hide some holograms, so on that car it was awesome. But on my cars/technique, Speed Wipe. Doesn't mean I don't try different QDs and I've always got a selection. I just bought another three today!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris J S

+1 for speed wipe. But it might be i am addicted to the smell


----------



## nick_mcuk

Bouncers Done & Dusted is the glossiest I have ever come across to be 100% honest and I have tried a lot of QD's!

Its also very versatile too you can do the glass with it and also wipe over the interior so it becomes far more useful than a regular QD.


----------



## chongo

BSD mixed 50/50 with any of them:thumb: then you have the best of both worlds protection and gloss


----------



## sean ryan

chongo said:


> BSD mixed 50/50 with any of them:thumb: then you have the best of both worlds protection and gloss


That's what i do :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

More of an all rounder QD/top up/even stand alone...Garry Dean's Force Field Boost...gives very good levels of gloss, the paintwork feels so slick and the protection is decent...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393525&share_type=t


----------



## AS_BO

CG VO7 is awesome and great top up protection, I actually think BSD on it's own brings something to the party, it does work well on a lighter coloured car as the finish is a bit more sterile and crisp, for out and out Gloss though I've not found anything that would match Autoglanz Smooth Velvet, any colour, versatile enough for plastics and glass and smell to die for 

Zaino Z8 is still an awesome gloss enhancer too.


----------



## nogrille

Zaino Z-6 then topped with Zaino Z-8!


----------



## Jack R

Another for ODK exhibit


----------



## Oldsparky

Zanio for the smell! But am loving the Mitchell and King at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

One that hasn't been mentioned is Autoperfekt SiLk. Very glossy.


----------



## nicks16v

ocd finish Velocity. But not on your list. My regular is FK. But Ultimate detailer does give a slightly glossier finish.


----------



## biggriff

Tried most and now use BSD mixed 60/40 with V7. Best combo for endurance, gloss and beading is crazy.


----------



## sean ryan

Oldsparky said:


> Zanio for the smell! But am loving the Mitchell and King at the moment


I can't justify the price of M&K


----------



## Oldsparky

sean ryan said:


> I can't justify the price of M&K


It is expensive but you can get deals on it quite often especially if you need other stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galamaa

If you plan to buy 425, then buy also zaino z8. Fk425 makes paint someting different - wet, but it don`t have such bling effect like zaino has. Last weekend I mix them together and then you have both world. And if you wan`t some good reflective base, then one of the best is old school zaino all in one. Very good product and also very reflective is wolfs chemical nano glaze.


----------



## nbray67

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Not tried FK but I do agree with Adams been very glossy! I want to try the Zaino z8 that's meant to be cracking too! ODK entourage and Bouncers D&D are good too


Z8 is stunning pal, easy to use, no grab and looks to die for.
I picked up a 2nd bottle at Waxstock.

ODK Entourage is my 2nd fav, again, slickness and gloss a plenty.

How glossy is Z8? The best I've used http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381436


----------



## nick_mcuk

nogrille said:


> Zaino Z-6 then topped with Zaino Z-8!


This is true but Z8 isnt really a QD...still very very good on dark cars


----------



## chongo

nick_mcuk said:


> This is true but Z8 isnt really a QD...still very very good on dark cars


Just ran out of this but absolutely love this stuff and a little bit goes a long way:thumb:


----------



## dasmith

I'll give a thumbs up for Autoperfekt Silk.


----------



## Zebra

Has no one tried Wax Planet Expression Quick Detailer yet?

It gives a very high gloss, slick finish and has SiO2 mixed into it for added protection.


----------



## Moet1974

After seeing the last few pages of the "What to mix with BSD" thread. Brian's suggestion of BSD and Lucas Oil Slik Mist is boom, bang, OMG!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson

For me, it's very close between Mitchell & King and Swissvax. Both produce a really great shine and silky smooth finish. Bilt Hamber Auto QD is a close runner up.


----------



## great gonzo

Zebra said:


> Has no one tried Wax Planet Expression Quick Detailer yet?
> 
> It gives a very high gloss, slick finish and has SiO2 mixed into it for added protection.


Yep I use it, love the stuff. 
So slick after use it's unreal.

Gonz.


----------



## Rotiform

Britemax spray & shine


----------



## sean ryan

Rotiform said:


> Britemax spray & shine


Spray & Shine is very slick aswell as glossy but the beading let's it down still a great QD tho :thumb:


----------



## Taxboy

If the OPs ultimate aim is gloss would that not be better served by something like a spray wax rather than a qd or am I only opening the wax or sealant argument 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Taxboy said:


> If the OPs ultimate aim is gloss would that not be better served by something like a spray wax rather than a qd or am I only opening the wax or sealant argument


Yip you've opened it now :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Megs Last Touch , Megs UQD , FK425 , Zaino Z6 gives blingy silvery finish .
Adams QD , CG Speed Wipe . Bouncers QD gives warm finish more depth in colour.

Megs Last Touch and UQD gives glossiest finish
My fav is Vics QD .


----------



## camerashy

Maxi - ever mixed Vics QD with anything mate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

camerashy said:


> Maxi - ever mixed Vics QD with anything mate


No , but I will try mix Vics QD with Adams . Btw I mixed Adams and BSD it gives nice gloss , I have mixed Vics QD + BSD + Adams it didn't work well it looks very strong/harsh maybe stronger than IPA .


----------



## super_cds

red mist or z8


----------



## sean ryan

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Btw I mixed Adams and BSD it gives nice gloss


I came up with the Adam's and BSD mix :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

super_cds said:


> red mist or z8


I'm also thinking Red Mist - a very nice Glossy QD

Next one for me to try is Polish Angel High Gloss


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

sean ryan said:


> I came up with the Adam's and BSD mix :thumb:


I have tried this combo after your words and result :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

chongo said:


> Just ran out of this but absolutely love this stuff and a little bit goes a long way:thumb:


It's the whole Zaino ethos  absolutely love all the Zaino products.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offset Detailing

Zaino Z8 for me!


----------



## Elpresidente

dchapman88 said:


> Slight deviation I spose...
> 
> Has anyone tried the AD Project 64 sample that was given out at waxstock!
> Claims it's one mega glossy spray
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


I've only used AD Project 32 and really like it. I give each panel a few sprays as I dry it with an AD reaper drying towel and find the results quite pleasing.
.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

sean ryan said:


> Spray & Shine is very slick aswell as glossy but the beading let's it down still a great QD tho :thumb:


ShopNShine have this on offer at the moment...


----------



## dan.welling

Megs ultimate for me. A must have. Haven't tried zaino yet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulinLincs

Your all wrong. ☺
Bilt hamber QD or autoperfekt finish followed by Autosmart stardust beasty combination,


----------



## terryterryd

sean ryan said:


> What do you think is the glossiest QD
> 
> Adams Detail Spray
> 
> Finishkare #425
> 
> Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3
> 
> Meguiars Last Touch
> 
> Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
> 
> Chemical Guys Synthetic Quick Detailer
> 
> Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer
> 
> Infinity Wax Rapid Detail Spray
> 
> Zaino Z-6
> 
> Ez Car Care Gloss Boss
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Im torn between,
> 
> Adams Detail Spray
> 
> Finishkare #425
> 
> Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3
> 
> Meguiars Last Touch
> 
> Ez Car Care Gloss Boss
> 
> Help me :wall:


I know it's not on your list, but I think Bouncer's Done and Dusted give a great gloss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

terryterryd said:


> I know it's not on your list, but I think Bouncer's Done and Dusted give a great gloss


I never got on with it i alway's thought it was over rated tbh


----------



## terryterryd

sean ryan said:


> I never got on with it i alway's thought it was over rated tbh


Have you decided on one now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

terryterryd said:


> Have you decided on one now?


No 3 :lol:

Adams Detail Spray
Finishkare #425
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3

They are the best out of all of them imo but cant make my mind up on just 1


----------



## terryterryd

sean ryan said:


> No 3 :lol:
> 
> Adams Detail Spray
> 
> Finishkare #425
> 
> Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3
> 
> They are the best out of all of them imo but cant make my mind up on just 1


I am using Koch Chemie FSE at the moment - because of hard water and sunny conditions.

Though not sunny today! Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prestige car care shop

I like Adam's for gloss


----------



## sean ryan

terryterryd said:


> I am using Koch Chemie FSE at the moment - because of hard water and sunny conditions.
> 
> Though not sunny today! Lol


Yea defo not a sunny day buddy :lol:


----------



## sean ryan

Prestige car care shop said:


> I like Adam's for gloss


Me to jeff i love it it's great think im on to my 5th gallon now :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I prefer Spray wax after wash , I think I will reduce my QD collection 
Everytime using QD it looks weaken protection, the benefit of QD is to remove dead layer of wax and refresh the look or for quick gloss but this gloss will dull next week , I find Megs UQW works well over waxes and gives extra shine .


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar

I love Zaino Z6, I think its a cracking QD.


----------



## josje

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I prefer Spray wax after wash , I think I will reduce my QD collection
> Everytime using QD it looks weaken protection, the benefit of QD is to remove dead layer of wax and refresh the look or for quick gloss but this gloss will dull next week , I find Megs UQW works well over waxes and gives extra shine .


That's why i use ValetPRO Citrus Bling (versatile, many uses)

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2276911#post2276911


----------



## sean ryan

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I prefer Spray wax after wash , I think I will reduce my QD collection
> Everytime using QD it looks weaken protection, the benefit of QD is to remove dead layer of wax and refresh the look or for quick gloss but this gloss will dull next week , I find Megs UQW works well over waxes and gives extra shine .


Adam's Detail Spray is amazing as a drying aid and give's mad gloss i mix it 50/50 with Sonax BSD to make BSD/Detail Spray the gloss and the beading is unreal and i also use megs D156 another awesome product :thumb:


----------



## Rich

Not a truly a QD but have to add another vote for Zaino Z8, seems to add some extra gloss to the appearance more so than the Adams/BSD mix for me.


----------



## sean ryan

Rich said:


> Not a truly a QD but have to add another vote for Zaino Z8, seems to add some extra gloss to the appearance more so than the Adams/BSD mix for me.


Really? I think the Adams & FK #425 & SPUGSD V3 BSD mix give of more gloss than Z8


----------



## Kyle 86

Zaino Z6 and Z8 are hard to beat. Bouncers D&D is a close 2nd

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prestige car care shop

I love that you guys are making hybrid mixes to find great combinations. Keep it up it's what's this place is all about


----------



## Rich

sean ryan said:


> Really? I think the Adams & FK #425 & SPUGSD V3 BSD mix give of more gloss than Z8


After the last two washes here I have used the 50/50 mix of Adams and BSD on the whole car as normal, paintwork, trim, window rubbers and lights etc, followed by a light spritzing of Z8 on the painted panels only. The extra step effort has been well worth it in the extra gloss and depth it seems to add for me.

Forgot how much I liked the Z8. Seems to allow me to use it more sparingly following the the Adams/BSD mix as well.


----------



## mr.t

zaino z8 is nice and glossy 

not convinced by zaino z6 though...


----------



## nick_mcuk

mr.t said:


> zaino z8 is nice and glossy
> 
> not convinced by zaino z6 though...


It should be its a spray sealant not a QD like Z6


----------



## Richard1

Ive just tried Autoglanz Smooth Velvet for the first time and would definitely agree with others here. - it's one of the glossiest QDs I've used!

I also tried it 50/50 with BSD and whilst it's still very good the gloss is muted slightly and looks more like straight BSD.


----------



## camerashy

My smooth velvet and BSD 50/50 mix went lumpy


----------



## sean ryan

Richard1 said:


> Ive just tried Autoglanz Smooth Velvet for the first time and would definitely agree with others here. - it's one of the glossiest QDs I've used!
> 
> I also tried it 50/50 with BSD and whilst it's still very good the gloss is muted slightly and looks more like straight BSD.


I love Autoglanz Smooth Velvet been using it from the beginning but i get board and have to try everything


----------



## Big Bri

BSD i find great,but its a little Grabby when buffing.Shop around and its cheep as chips,750ml for less than a tenner.Great Gloss and beeds very well.Lasts well also.

Just yesterday used Auto Allures Show Finish Quick Detailer.I Like very much so far.Great Gloss,easy on and off.No grab hardly on cloth/MF.Need a good shower before i can see beeding.

Zaino Z-8 i just love.Been around for years and years.Still a great product.

BB


----------



## youngwangie

Have you tried Smart Polish Pro. Waterless Wash & Wax. Now that does give a GREAT SHINE.


----------



## wyliss

Clearkote Quikshine. End of.:thumb:


----------



## Richard1

I think there might be a new boss in town...



















Pictures taken in the dark just after using it for the first time - the gloss is awesome! Mixed with BSD it could be the the ultimate QD!


----------



## wrxmania

Still loving the BSD/Demon Shine 70:30 mix.


----------



## lee63

Ive used autoglym QD for years and never tried anything else. Ive always thought its brilliant stuff but it cant be that good as doesnt get a mention here. My car at the moment AG SRP with EGP on top then after a general wash i use the AG QD and always thought it was great?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

I've found AutoGlym to be very basic, nothing special about it at all. Plenty of good suggestions on this thread which out perform it. 

If you're happy though, keep using it... nothing wrong with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyHill

lee63 said:


> Ive used autoglym QD for years and never tried anything else. Ive always thought its brilliant stuff but it cant be that good as doesnt get a mention here. My car at the moment AG SRP with EGP on top then after a general wash i use the AG QD and always thought it was great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is great bud! Just because it doesn't have a fancy name, swanky bottle, or cost a fortune, doesn't mean it isn't any good! :thumb:


----------



## lee63

tosh said:


> I've found AutoGlym to be very basic, nothing special about it at all. Plenty of good suggestions on this thread which out perform it.
> 
> If you're happy though, keep using it... nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wasnt implying that i think its the best, i was actually trying to say that if i think this is good then im hoping to be blown away by some of what people say are the better ones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

lee63 said:


> I wasnt implying that i think its the best, i was actually trying to say that if i think this is good then im hoping to be blown away by some of what people say are the better ones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, just don't fall down the rabbit hole of trying to find the ultimate product, it doesn't exist! (it's fun/expensive trying though)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sean ryan

tosh said:


> Cool, just don't fall down the rabbit hole of trying to find the ultimate product, it doesn't exist! (it's fun/expensive trying though)


I agree with this 100% :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Out of the few that i have tried, i do rate the Autoglym Rapid Detailer for being very slippery on the paint and very good at cleaning - so whilst it probably isnt the glossiest, it seems to be very good at things like loosening and cleaning away bird bombs.

In terms of glossiness, have used both Power Maxed QD and Sonax BSD and they both leave a fabulous high gloss finish, but they don't seem to be as lubed (?) or as good at cleaning as the Autoglym QD.


----------



## lee63

Cheers tosh  im not about too hopefully  just would be nice to try something different for a change. (I would thank posts but for some reason i dont get the option on tapatalk?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

lee63 said:


> Cheers tosh  im not about too hopefully  just would be nice to try something different for a change. (I would thank posts but for some reason i dont get the option on tapatalk?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you need 20 posts and then the button will appear.

If you haven't tried anything else, get some Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer from CarParts4Less to see what all the fuss is about; cheap enough, and you can mix it with other detailers to change its behaviour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## youngwangie

have you tried Smart Polish Pro, WATERLESS WASH & WAX?
It gives a great Shine


----------



## lee63

tosh said:


> I think you need 20 posts and then the button will appear.
> 
> If you haven't tried anything else, get some Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer from CarParts4Less to see what all the fuss is about; cheap enough, and you can mix it with other detailers to change its behaviour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for that, will see if it pops up after 20 lol 
Ive just bought some megs ultimate QD to try on the mrs bmw. No point wasting it on the golf as im soon to be doing some swirl correction 
Have been looking at the BSD but was thinking of mixing it with another QD as you say and as stated in other threads to give a better ease of use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

lee63 said:


> Thanks for that, will see if it pops up after 20 lol
> Ive just bought some megs ultimate QD to try on the mrs bmw. No point wasting it on the golf as im soon to be doing some swirl correction
> Have been looking at the BSD but was thinking of mixing it with another QD as you say and as stated in other threads to give a better ease of use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a BSD UQD mix, works well.

If you want to try BSD on its own, spray on a MF pad and spread on the panel; then buff it off with an MF cloth. Different cloths (short pile or plush etc) make a difference. You'll find a method you like.

Neat BSD can last up to 3 months if done this way; if you want to use it every week, it does need mixing with something, even if it's just water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gibee

Bouncers Done and Dusted is really glossy.










https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59ac0a54e0104/20170903_134328.jpg?

Temped to give WP Poly Gloss a go, the gloss in those photos looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Wax Planets Poly Gloss for me.


----------



## sean ryan

What one would you say has more gloss "Meguiars Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax D156 or Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3"?


----------



## sean ryan

sean ryan said:


> What one would you say has more gloss "Meguiars Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax D156 or Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3"?


Has anyone got any experience with these 2?


----------



## sm81

Bouncer's and BH Auto QD are both very glossy


----------



## sean ryan

sm81 said:


> Bouncer's and BH Auto QD are both very glossy


I'm just looking a gloss comparison between D156 & SPUGSD V3 :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I would say BH Auto QD.


----------



## rob2278

Danjc said:


> Wax Planets Poly Gloss for me.


+1 for Poly Gloss!!


----------



## LeeH

Does the poly gloss last or is it a show QD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## josje

Valet Pro Citrus Bling dilutet 1/3


----------



## wax-planet

LeeH said:


> Does the poly gloss last or is it a show QD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Poly gloss is a gloss enhancer so is aimed at pure gloss however it has superb cleaning ability and its a fantastic drying aid too. Does last a good few weeks too


----------



## sean ryan

wax-planet said:


> Poly gloss is a gloss enhancer so is aimed at pure gloss however it has superb cleaning ability and its a fantastic drying aid too. Does last a good few weeks too


Does poly gloss come in 5 litre's?


----------



## ColinG

I've just ordered 2nd bottle of Waxaddict magic glaze wet look wax sealant, real easy to use, nice gloss and durability.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

sean ryan said:


> Does poly gloss come in 5 litre's?


I'd be interested in this too.


----------

